# Karma my ass...



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

So had a great weekend of riding, still pushing myself with rails. Took a break friday night and had a few beers with friends, then hit the slopes again. Was riding really solid, that night I posted on my facebook "I swear I ride better, rails specifically, after a beer or 2". Before you question that, it's been an ongoing thing, it just relaxes me instead of stressing about what could happen. Not getting drunk, just a beer or 2.

Anyhoo, Sunday I hit up the resort, went up to the bar to watch some of the game and drank a bud light. So hit up the park after that and had a really good first lap. Second run went for a simple boardslide, SLIP! Took the end of the rail right on the tailbone and spine hit the rest. Don't know how I didn't hit my head but got up, laughed it off, clapped, and got on the chair. "holy shit, I remember this pain!". Going to the doc tomorrow but 99% sure I broke my tailbone for the 2nd time. Bummed because I was learning new stuff on rails really quickly, and there's another BoarderX event Saturday that I was stoked on entering. Might still do it. 

Next year...butt pad pants!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

Broke my tailbone years ago riding - could not sit properly for weeks. I feel your pain.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

I hate tailbone hits, they always make me feel like I am gonna crap myself. It's one of those pains that takes a moment to set in but when it does you better have something to hold on to.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Even ass cheek slams can hurt if you do them good enough. I caught my heel edge on spring slush last year and landed half on my ass cheek half on my tail bone. I got up and slid over to the side of the run and layed down for a bit. My ass was killing me and it was hurting on the inside. I reckon if i'd have hit any harder i may very well have shat myself haha.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> I hate tailbone hits, they always make me feel like I am gonna crap myself. It's one of those pains that takes a moment to set in but when it does you better have something to hold on to.


Huh. I always thought that was just me. It feels like someone just smacked your colon with a ping pong paddle, from the inside.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Let this be a lesson.........two beers are always better then one!


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> I hate tailbone hits, they always make me feel like I am gonna crap myself. It's one of those pains that takes a moment to set in but when it does you better have something to hold on to.



Whenever you get your taint (area in between scrotum and anus) hit or kicked, you crap yourself. So if you ever slip out on a corner, it sucks to be you haha. The feeling is natural, but too high up/spread out to actually weaken your sphincter enough. Learned this on Manswers, so you gotta respect it! :laugh:


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

lol i had a similar butt crash last season and i was sure 100% i had crap in my pants.. i actualy went to bathroom to check out! There was nothing but the feeling was .. soo..real.. couldnt sit for a good 3 weeks. 

My g/f told me it was the opposite for her.. she felt a cold feeling when she broke hers. Anyway.. now its impact shorts for both of us


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Let this be a lesson.........two beers are always better then one!


This man knows whats up. 

To the others I didn't have the bathroom feeling, I went totally numb for a minute, then just sharp pain. It's been about 15 years since I broke it the first time, but it's something you don't forget, especially when trying to walk up a flight of stairs, lol.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

We feel your pain over here at SA. Two of us busted our tb last year.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Riding while intoxicated...good way to get your ass in a sling!:laugh:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

One beer isn't intoxication, lol.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

That blows man. Tail bone hits are always a bitch, too.


----------

